# Feeding eddie human food?



## Claire-eddie (Dec 30, 2013)

I would like to make my own food for eddie. Reading ingredients in puppy and dog food, there is all sorts of weird ingredients. Some good I'm sure, but also a lot bad.... Isn't it like humans getting rubbish ready meals with all the bad stuff included?

I would like to cook food that i can refrigerate for the week. Things like plain chicken with veg(maybe potato? Need opinion on that?) beef mince with veg, etc.... If we get every thing we need from our food, surely the dog will get just as much, if not better for not being processed?


Thanks for your replies x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I know many on here who feed their poos raw. And a lot of us (myself included) try to get the best quality dog food out there. As a growing puppy, I would think that you need to make sure to give it all the nutrients it needs to grow healthy and strong. But the raw feeders would be better to tell you that. Keep in mind that food that is okay for us is not always ok for them.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

If you're interested in providing food yourself, I would go down the raw route. There's lots of people here who feed a natural raw diet and they will be able to give you good advice. If you google raw feeding you will find a wealth of information. Just be careful that you're dog is getting what he needs in terms of protein and nutrients. Good luck.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I did this for jasper up to a year, I cooked chicken and vege, mince and veg and froze them in ice cubes like baby food. I gave him half my homemade food and half high quality kibble. I did this mainly because he was a fussy eater as a pup. I do believe that the extra meat in his diet helped build his lovely strong muscles. He was on barking heads and then at age 1 he went on to fish for dogs (superior).he loves this kibble and has a teaspoon of salmon oil mixed in, his coat is so glossy. Ruth is right though, you have to make sure they are getting a good balance of the necessary nutrients. I believe RAW is best but I just didn't dare feed raw chicken, even though it's suppose to be fine. Also be wary of potato, I read somewhere it can cause joint problems so sweet potato is better and homemade treats are also great, jasper loves his liver treats and I know what's in them. 😊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have a raw diet. I make most of it myself. They eat raw meat, chicken wings, fish, yoghurt and a little fruit and veg. They eat most of it raw although I do lightly steam the fish and veggies. I fry and freeze chicken livers for treats. Sometimes I run out or am too busy to make it so I always have some ready made in my freezer. Natural instinct is all made up for you, I buy from my local pet shop. I keep Canagan in my cupboard too, it s a kibble that goes well with a raw diet. Above all mine love the variety of the food I give them.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. We feed our girl (now 16 months) on Royal Canin Medium Adult and mix a little bit of what we have for our tea in her meals. We are conscious that salt is not good for dogs so there is little if any salt in her meal. We mix in salmon, beef, salmon oils, chicken, turkey etc. Liver mixd in with her kibble is a real treat for her. She has most of the vegetables we have too albeit in a small quanity. She also eats raw fruit when my husband has his afternoon fruit! She enjoys her food and her coat is lovely.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

You're right that some dog food have a load of rubbish in them, but there are some high quality dog foods that really don't.

I feed Tilly on barking heads, which doesn't have an of the rubbish in, as well as a bit of meat. Sometimes cooked chicken, turkey or steamed fish, sometimes a little bit of high quality wet dog food like nature diet or forthglade.


----------



## Jayne Hall (Jun 9, 2012)

I am surprised the breeder didn't advise you ,regarding food and crates . Woody came from Wentwood Dogs complete with a month of Royal Canin puppy food and a pack with every thing from toilet training to what vet checks had taken place


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Home cooked can be fine but you need to make sure the diet has the correct content and for dogs this needs to include calcium and phosphourous. A raw diet should cover this, but using just human foods like chicken and mince without any bone is not going to. Pups also need a higher fat diet that adult dogs to maintain the huge growth they manage in the first few months.


----------

